# Virgin advice?



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

Anything a virgin (male) can do to increase stamina/make the first time good (as good as it can be with a virgin male)? I heard that "towel raises" (kegels) can be good, but I also heard that they can have negative effects....so I am not sure what is good/bad..


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is the woman a virgin too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Read the Ejaculation Trainer. Available in kindle form for less than 10 bucks.


----------



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

what about "reverse kegels" (trying to "push out" vs contract, unless I understood that wrong)? can anybody comment on their efficacy?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about all this yet, chances are if she's a virgin too, you two would be too busy trying to figure out how the circle fits the square, instead of stamina issues heh

Still remember my first, she slapped me up down upside down the head and asked me "didn't you pay ANY attention in sex ed? gosh!" lol
Just enjoy yourself mate, take it slow, explore each other's bodies, find her buttons, what she likes, what she doesn't like, what makes her go nuts, what makes her go cold, listen to her. Your head will spin, and you may even blow too soon as you fear but accept it, besides you'll be up again in 5 to 15 minutes so in that time, keep exploring and showing your love to her.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think that you really need it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh good grief, just have sex. Yes you might blow early, that's what virgins do. Billions upon billions of men got over it, and you will too.

Don't make this a big, complicated to-do. Enjoy the sex, and get better as time, desire, and experience, dictates.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

don't mean to blow it for you but if you have never been in a warm wet one before; I don't think there is anything you can do cause it will feel so amazing you will blow like mount Pinatubo! Just enjoy it and work on stamina another day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just watch this and have fun:
I Just Had Sex (feat. Akon) - YouTube


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Just go with it man, hit it again after a while when your ready to go again. Dont worry about stamina and all that stuff, you'll get to all that in time. You keep worrying yourself over all this and you can get all kinds of unnecessary problems.


----------

